# 1880 Pt Pinion Pt Sold on Ebay



## Robert D (Sep 16, 2008)

Noticed that an 1800 pt. Pinion Pt. just sold on Ebay for $15,900 (Ebay item: 130254142139).  M&T's are $825.  Is this a good price for the buyer or seller?  What would Hyatt sell this week for?


----------



## ESandhu (Sep 16, 2008)

*Price seems high*

I too was following this auction on eBay.  The MF seems good for Hyatt, but the price for an 1880 week seems really high to me.  I want to get into the Hyatt system and am still undecided on an 1880, 2000 or 2200 point week.  Based on the sale of this week I am inclined to look at 2000 points or higher.

Good luck!

Erik


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 16, 2008)

A 1880 is a good starting amount of points for Hyatt but I would still prefer 2200 or 2000 points.

Hyatt is not a cheap timeshare so if you want the big points you have to pay for them. I would think a 1880  price range today would be 13-14k.

I can tell you I have heard that hyatt in the resale department is very busy and Hyatt is a very hot product in this bad economy.

Learn more go to "KAL's" website.


----------



## fillde (Sep 25, 2008)

*opinion*

Anybody have an opinion on a 2200 EOY resale should go for.key west


----------



## Lanor (Oct 10, 2008)

*Hyatt Sedona Pinon Pointe*

We own 1 bedroom, every other year, odd year there.  We have about 1270 points and I can't seem to use all of them up!  I exchanged 2 weeks in Cancun at the Royal Sands in Oct 08 and still have points leftover.  We paid $7900. for it 2-3 years ago.  Do you need 2 bedrooms is that why you need more points, cause Sedona is all RED time in Arizona all year long?  

Lanor


----------



## LisaH (Oct 18, 2008)

I am not in favor of the EOY membership as you still pay the same transfer fee which is quite high and you also pay the same closing cost as EY.


----------



## oinksx3 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Hyatt Pinon Pointe*

Hyatt is currently selling 1880 points weeks for $28,995.00.


----------

